# It's Tiiimmme!



## topkeg (Dec 27, 2015)

243 Ponderosa and 75 Meyers, yielding 6 gallons of juice. Gonna be a big batch of SP going this year. I'm gonna branch out from standard, touch of strawberry, and maybe do some kiwi and triple berry.

Crazy thing, it took me a whole bottle of pee to juice the lemons


----------

